# 4-7-08 Catch



## Waterwings (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got home a little while ago. The wife and I headed to Big Cedar Lodge in Missouri on Monday. Got there in time to catch this 4 lb'er in Table Rock Lake just down from our rental cabin. Only bite I had, but worth it. Caught it on a 1/4oz Strike King Blk w/Blue spinner bait.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! Nice Fish!


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright Waterwings! 

Awesome fish!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you catch it on the carrot stick?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 9, 2008)

yep, the only rod I took with me.  . The rod did well, but hauling that sucker in on the Shimano 2500FB once I got it to shore proved to be a slight task, lol. Probably could've used a touch bigger reel, lol :shock:


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 10, 2008)

nice fish. we got some kentukies in table rock that will bend that carrot stik


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow nice catch man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 10, 2008)

Great fish - and great photo as well.

I will teach you how to make crazy fish faces at the camera if you like


----------



## Nickk (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW nice fish! If your only gonna catch one fish thats the kinds you wanna to catch. BIG ONES!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice bass!


----------



## b1gluke56 (Apr 10, 2008)

You should have fished taneycomo trout are going nuts down their right now since the flood gates are opened on table rock.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

b1gluke56 said:


> You should have fished taneycomo trout are going nuts down their right now since the flood gates are opened on table rock.



The guy at Big Cedar Marina told us the gates were open to help control/alleviate some of the flooding. As a matter of fact, the first couple of sections of the walkway from the shore out to the marina were under water, and they were ferrying people to the marina and back to the ramp via a pontoon boat. We saw they had it fixed when we were checking out Wednesday morning. As an afterthought, it was kind of funny because the guy at the marina who sold us our fishing licenses told us he hated riding boats.....................and he works at the marina :roll:


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 10, 2008)

that fish looks like it would be bigger than 4lbs


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> that fish looks like it would be bigger than 4lbs



Probably because of the way I was holding it out when the wife snapped the pic with my phone. Here's a different shot:


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 11, 2008)

That is indeed a nice fish.


----------

